# geo-melt?



## hoop (Dec 11, 2007)

I just bought a brine maker and two huge tanks to store liquid. has anyone used this product or have any advice? Thanks in advance


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

This is our first year using it too.
It looks to be a great product.
Advice....it stinks! don't spill it on good clothes, and it stains!
Are you blending with the salt?
Do you have a fileter to run it through? I have 2 in-line in my system. Both with 80 mesh screens. One for the brine one for the GEOMELT.
By chance which GEOMELT is it?? 55,S??


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

hoop;629159 said:


> I just bought a brine maker and two huge tanks to store liquid. has anyone used this product or have any advice? Thanks in advance


no advice but i have a Q'.......what does Geo-melt have to do with brine? or a brine maker?

pj


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

powerjoke;629465 said:


> what does Geo-melt have to do with brine? or a brine maker?
> 
> pj


Both are cheaper than salt and are used by Snow Professionals thats about it right

Totally different products for different applications


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The Geo Melt is blended with Brine. The "Super Mix" is 80% Brine 15% Cal. and 5% Geomelt.
Geo Melt Markets there "Geo Melt S" which is pre blended at 80% Brine 20% Geo melt, and they claim it works much better then Super Mix. The Geo melt s would be very easy and cheap to produce if you make brine.
It looks like a decent product. I plan to pick up a drum of straight geomelt to play with, and make my own mixes in small batchs.


----------



## hoop (Dec 11, 2007)

I am really counting on this product for this winter. With salt at a premium i invested a lot of money into this program. I feel it could be a great product. I want to find out more about the pre-treatment aspect of it though.


----------



## hoop (Dec 11, 2007)

SnowMatt13;629372 said:


> This is our first year using it too.
> It looks to be a great product.
> Advice....it stinks! don't spill it on good clothes, and it stains!
> Are you blending with the salt?
> ...


Do you really have to filter this product that much?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

the way i read it was he was going to try to make his own geomelt. there's two different things there ...sure salt is a ingrediant in some if not all form's of geomelt but it should be bought and not diluted...right 

without other chlorides....geomelt is just sugar beet juice,....so do you have sugar beet juice or do you have preblended geo?

i belive that is why they have two version's....one for direct app, and one for pre-wet and if yorue blending with salt brine.....maybe you bought the wrong version of geo?

i guess another way to ask the same Q' may be.... where do you plan on buying the geo melt? do they sell the straight geo? so you can blend it youreself? i think yorue supposed to use geo WITHOUT altering it and adding other chloride's with it (depending on what type of geo you have) but i belive straight geo is just plain ole sugar beet juice but im not real sure

is there more ingrediant's in geo than what i have been told or am i mis-understanding. i have never used it but have talked to a few that have

this was ripped from the geo website...."GEOMELT® 55 - Liquid Accelerator
Reduces salt use up to 30% 
Effective to- 30° below zero when mixed with salt 
Anti-Corrosive Properties 
Reduces labor costs 
No Bridging / Freezing"

they are getting thier low freeze temp from the other chloride's and i think that the beet juice is primaraly a corrosion inhibiter with a neat reaction trait lol

PJ


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Better safe than sorry on the filters.....
Cheap investment...


----------

